# What Kind of Algae?



## Hoberz (May 29, 2010)

I have somewhat a brand-new fish tank so basically the water parameters would be from what you'd expect from tap water.

I've attached screenshots of the algae and I'm not so sure what it is and how to treat it since I rarely get algae in my fish tanks.

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks more like a fungus to me, but I've got blurry vision. Let's see what others say, I'll keep my eyes peeled on this thread.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

that is definatley soma bad ass fungus what type of wood is that and where did you get it


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

looks **** fungus to me, too. not necessarily bad, depending on what type. It may be that your wood is still a little raw. some types, like cactus wood or grape wood, will grow fungus for months after being submerged. most of the common shrimp will eat it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like fungus to me too. I'd just take it out and scrub it down with hot water.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Almost looks like mold, definitely a fungus. That wood looks like it is a fresh cut piece and still has the bark on it. Last piece I put in w/o treating properly and removing the bark/skin grew a similar looking fungus on it but it was white. I took it out ran some boiling water on it, scraped the bark off (which I recommend if yours still has it) with a butter knife and cleaned up with a stiff brush and ran some more boiling on it. A small amount came back but nothing like before.


----------



## Hoberz (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reponses, I took it out and scrubbed it off with a brush and hosed it down with hot water multiple times.

I'll have to wait a few days to see if it comes back or not.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Hoberz, it's very common for wood to grow fungus and usually it's harmless. New tank setups also can be a bit more prone to fungus for awhile. It might come back a few times.


----------

